# hunting squirrel



## jake8958 (Feb 5, 2009)

were should i shoot a squirrel besides the head?


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

If you want to kill it, shoot it in the head. If you just want to scare it real bad, shoot it in the tail.

Seriously, though, assuming you're shooting a 22, you should just make a head shot. That way you don't lose any meat.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

To actually answer the question asked, the next best shot besides a headshot is right behind the front shoulder, towards the middle of the chest seen from the side. That shot should hit the heart, lungs, or both. Kill shot any way you look at it.


----------

